# What's your fav pokemon?



## Marakunda

From ANY of the games... What's your favorite Pokemon?

Mines definitely gyarados, I've had him in every single Pokemon game I've ever played. He's a little hard to train since he's got no moves except splash but I think it's worth it! Dat hydro pump... lol.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Eevee, because it's cute and can become almost anything.


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Pangur Ban

Well, I have several favorites... Entei, Charmander, Herracross, Lugia... :b


----------



## Diacetylmorphine




----------



## GunnyHighway

Daniel89 said:


>


That was inevitable. :b

As for me, I can't pick JUST one. Gyarados of course comes to mind. Chikorita, Jigglypuff and Gengar are all up there as well.


----------



## Marakunda

Daniel89 said:


>


You liek em? lol, that made me laugh more then it should have!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Mudkpiz I liek em :b


----------



## Pangur Ban

^ I never got why that is so funny. :stu


----------



## Kennnie

^ same here??


----------



## Marakunda

lonelysheep said:


> ^ I never got why that is so funny. :stu


The reason I was literally laughing my a** off is cause I was just scrolling through my thread minding my own business, then all of the sudden see a random a** mudkip sitting there... It's an internet meme, a little fun EVERYONE can have, whats not fun about that?


----------



## Vip3r

Skylaishot said:


> The reason I was literally laughing my a** off is cause I was just scrolling through my thread minding my own business, then all of the sudden see a random a** mudkip sitting there... It's an internet meme, a little fun EVERYONE can have, whats not fun about that?


 I don't get it :blank


----------



## GunnyHighway

I don't find it overly funny, but I did chuckle when I saw the picture. Kind of a forced meme to me.

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/i-herd-u-liek-mudkips


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Skylaishot said:


> The reason I was literally laughing my a** off is cause I was just scrolling through my thread minding my own business, then all of the sudden see a random a** mudkip sitting there... It's an internet meme, a little fun EVERYONE can have, whats not fun about that?


Well i'm glad it made you laugh, I don't find it _that_ funny either it's a 4 Chan thing. :teeth


----------



## Marakunda

Vip3r said:


> I don't get it :blank


Google I liek mudkips then.


----------



## Cheesecake




----------



## Marakunda

Damn, forgot about rayquaza!


----------



## Pangur Ban

Skylaishot said:


> The reason I was literally laughing my a** off is cause I was just scrolling through my thread minding my own business, then all of the sudden see a random a** mudkip sitting there... It's an internet meme, a little fun EVERYONE can have, whats not fun about that?


I don't get why it's an internet meme. I see pictures of it everywhere on the net. I don't get it and why almost everyone :haha at it.

Why is Mudkips so special to have a meme?

To each his/her own.


----------



## Marakunda

lonelysheep said:


> I don't get why it's an internet meme. I see pictures of it everywhere on the net. I don't get it and why almost everyone :haha at it.
> 
> Why is Mudkips so special to have a meme?
> 
> To each his/her own.


It's not so much that it's funny, it's just a recognizable image, you know?
Something anyone who's familiar with the internet can recognize, something we all have in common, I guess you can say, no harm comes from it right?


----------



## Pangur Ban

Skylaishot said:


> It's not so much that it's funny, it's just a recognizable image, you know?
> Something anyone who's familiar with the internet can recognize, something we all have in common, I guess you can say, no harm comes from it right?


You're right.


----------



## Marakunda

Keep it about the pokemon! Mudkipz got enough love!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

I apoligize for causing the Mudkipz debate! 
twas not my intention.

I always liked Celebii for it's elusiveness.


----------



## x3 Misaki




----------



## Kennnie

Mew is the place to be!!


----------



## King Moonracer

i like charizard....this actually sparked a memory of a dream i had last night..i dreamt i had a first edition charizard card worth $1500

i actually remember the day i got a charizard card out of the pack....i was 8,and sooo excited haha


----------



## SuperSky

Growlithe, Charmander, and Dragonite were my favourites cause they're cute. I want a little Growlithe puppy <3
But playing Yellow version, I'd most often use a combination including one of these guys: Pikachu, Gyarados, Fearow, Golem, Dugtrio


----------



## skygazer

ninetales and celebii

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











Daniel89 said:


> I always liked Celebii for it's elusiveness.


----------



## skygazer

weak pokemon but still like castform









and


----------



## skygazer

i like all dragon pokemon but dragonite has always been my favorite dragon since childhood


----------



## Ohhai

Gotta be those thugs from the Squirtle Squad.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Pip pip for all the Gengar love. I was too old to enjoy the cartoon when it first came out, but I loved the games, and Gengar has always been my favorite. I also like Banette, Cacturne, and Hypno.


----------



## Karuni

I like a LOT of Pokemon but these two are some of my absolute favorites:


----------



## skygazer




----------



## General Shy Guy

A little old, but:


----------



## chocobo1988

I love Pokemon! I have many favorites such as Jolteon, Dragonite, Snorlax, Pikachu, Raichu, Zangoose, Lucario, Galvantula, but one Pokemon exceeds all....










<3 Heracross


----------



## xTKsaucex

We all know that anything after 2nd gen sucks 

For me, Mew Two










and Suicune


----------



## General Shy Guy

xTKsaucex said:


> We all know that anything after 2nd gen sucks


Amen, true Pokemon fan.


----------



## Rocklee96

"Starters and legendaries are too mainstream for me." - Pokemon Hipster


----------



## Sunny 137




----------



## diamondheart89




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Aloysius




----------



## Kennnie

who liek mudkipz??? xD


----------



## Choci Loni

For having unique uses in battle and for looking awesome.








For being a star.








For having the OP spore+substitute+toxic orb+focus punch combo, and also for being a weird shroom.








For having a killer smile, and for being a reliable sweeper.


----------



## Rocklee96

Kennnie said:


> who liek mudkipz??? xD


I herd u liek mudkipz?


----------



## Marakunda

lol, pretty successful thread if I do say so myself... The reason I made this thread was to test my new sig, lol. But thx for the replies!


----------



## General Shy Guy

Skylaishot said:


> lol, pretty successful thread if I do say so myself... The reason I made this thread was to test my new sig, lol. But thx for the replies!


:|

Here I was thinking you actually CARED about my favorite Pokemon...


----------



## SPC

cant pick between the originals


----------



## Zephton

I'm the only one in the world who loves this big guy.


----------



## Marakunda

General Shy Guy said:


> :|
> 
> Here I was thinking you actually CARED about my favorite Pokemon...


Nah man, I was curious! Really I was!


----------



## erasercrumbs

Zephton said:


> I'm the only one in the world who loves this big guy.


I happen to have a level 100 Crawdaunt, raised naturally, with little or no use of rare candies. Any Pokemon whose in-game description breaks the cartoon's mantra of 'all Pokemon are nice' is cool by me.


----------



## Joe

Charmander. And all my pokemon that i use online are ones i created myself (Not trained, created.) New pokemon are terrible apart from Joltik and its evolved form which I like the spider fur on it. Not sure if Joltik is english or japenese name though.


----------



## pancakepowder

this guy.


----------



## Dark Alchemist

I've always loved Articuno










I've also always really liked the evolved forms of Eevee, expecially Flareon and Umbreon.


----------



## livechange

hih, My aminal is nice..


----------



## Jessie203

LOL.. Don't hate


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

No love for Psyduck?


----------



## Citrine

:b Reminds me of Totaro


----------



## MindOverMood

Daniel89 said:


> No love for Psyduck?


I'm guessing that would also be Estelle's favourite


----------



## GunnyHighway

kathy903 said:


> LOL.. Don't hate


No hate, you reminded me of the one I forgot. :clap I used to have a big ol stuffed Togepi, it was awesome.


----------



## sben

A tough choice between Blastoise, Gengar, and Kabutops...


----------



## jl1108

I love Meowth. I never used him in the game,but he was still my favorite.
He was just to difficult to train properly, what with being Normal.
I taught him bubblebeam and thunderbolt, but it just couldn't been having a Blastoise and a Zapdos.

Plus he'd try to evolve after every battle without an everstone. >.>


----------



## fixmein45

Raichu!!! He just whipped pikachu's *** so hard that time in the anime.


----------



## ImWeird

I couldn't pick just one, don't judge me.


----------



## meepie

Jinx and Mr. Mime


----------



## Ventura




----------



## kippan




----------



## StarlightSonic

Charizard, Lucario, and Zoroark.


----------



## Fluffy

Snorlax, he's lazy like me sometimes, lol


----------



## leave me alone

Albert


----------



## Genetic Garbage




----------



## Johny

Hippin and the hoppin and the POOO-ke-mon.


----------



## Oscar7

Charizard! But that's most people's favorites.


Hmm, I like Vanilluxe, Lapras, Togepi and Mamoswine. Go ice!


----------



## Josh90

Koffing or Weezing


----------



## artandis

Mew


----------



## artandis

Now I have to go steal my brothers DS and play me some pokemon!!!


----------



## ratbag

MindOverMood said:


> I'm guessing that would also be Estelle's favourite


I LOVE Psyduck!


----------



## River In The Mountain




----------



## Pialicious88

ivysaur and ninetales


----------



## rdrr

Growlithe









Pidgeotto









Meowth









Snorlax


----------



## Pialicious88

rdrr said:


> Growlithe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pidgeotto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meowth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snorlax


oh man i forgot about snorlax


----------



## MojoCrunch

Gyrados. A person would look very menacing riding on a Garados.


----------



## fingertips




----------



## danberado

1. Bulbasaur
2. Farfetch'd
3. Laprus


----------



## nSwany

Dunsparce! He never gets any love.


----------



## moltr3z

look at my name... hahaha

but no actually my favorite one is mew!! so cutee


----------



## mirry




----------



## WTFAust

Porygon-Z









Because who doesn't love Virtual Ducks!?


----------



## xTKsaucex

ImWeird said:


> I couldn't pick just one, don't judge me.


man, soo many new ones. Must admit, bottom right looks like a kick *** disco reindeer


----------



## Watercoulour




----------



## Charizard

I bet nobody can figure out mine. I make a point of never letting anyone know, and I would be both shocked and awed were someone to divulge this fastidious secret.





:blank


----------



## Rez

Arcanine!!









closely followed by Charizard, Raichu and Squirtle


----------



## Koopaatroopa

Watercoulour said:


>


My favorite too 

And also...










Because magnitude 8 beat EVERYTHING.


----------



## nothing to fear

WTFAust said:


> Porygon-Z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because who doesn't love Virtual Ducks!?


One of my favourites too.. My Porygon-Z kicks so much ***.


----------



## imt

Gengar


----------



## BornInTheWrongPlanet

Holy cow! Pokemons... it has been so long since I've heard from this show. I remember liking charmander  It's the cutest thing.


----------



## Juracule

imt said:


> Gengar


Aww yeah man, me too.


----------



## Mur

Staryu/Starmie, Bisharp, Psyduck, Charmander and his evolutions.


----------



## WTFAust

No love for Wobbuffet?


----------



## purplefruit

^ Wobbuffet! I love that thing :lol What kills me is the lipstic on the female wobb lol

Lapras is probably my favourite overall. I like Psyduck too, good HM pokemon. I haven't got the newest generation game yet so idk much about the new pokeymans.


----------



## royal

Charizard!!!


----------



## avoidobot3000

metapod


----------



## uffie

sandshrew


----------



## purplefruit

avoidobot3000 said:


> metapod


----------



## Nevermind0

lonelysheep said:


> Well, I have several favorites... Entei, Charmander, Herracross, Lugia... :b





Cheesecake said:


>


These^ :yes


----------



## sean88

Wartortle all day!!


----------



## Breathing Sludge

Spheal because he has a :3 face. Or Maractus since it sort've has one too.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Breathing Sludge said:


> Spheal because he has a :3 face. Or Maractus since it sort've has one too.


Spheal is unique in that it goes from being one of the cutest Pokemon to among the most hideous as it evolves.


----------



## Gracelizabeth96

I don't know about you guys... but I liek mudkipz.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent




----------



## lzzy

this guy has won so many battles for me

oh and ofcourse scyther!


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Blitzle!










Not the most useful Pokemon in the game, but thunder wave did help me against the final boss. **** that Hydreigon!


----------



## MCHB




----------



## PsyKat

Turtwig. Been playing since the first game, don't even care. He is damn adorable and damn strong 

And I may have a slight bias towards turtles....


----------



## Cronos

In no particular order:














































And many others.


----------



## Miyu

Vulpix!!


----------



## Cheesecake

Ampharos


----------



## Magnus




----------



## always starting over

lzzy said:


> oh and ofcourse scyther!


----------



## jessabones

BelowtheCurrent said:


>


This big guy, Squirtle and Vulpix

Original Pokemon>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Newer Pokemon


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

jessabones said:


> This big guy, Squirtle and Vulpix
> 
> Original Pokemon>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Newer Pokemon


I agree 100%









































































And many, many more totally awesome Pokemon. There's just way too many good ones to list.


----------



## thisismeyo

charizard, always will be


----------



## Ravven




----------



## BelowtheCurrent

The moment you realize this thread has been revived from 2011...no pun intended.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I realized it as soon as I saw it. I already have a favourite Pokemon thread up, but I added my 2 cents anyways.


----------



## Estillum

I Haven't played it in years But I always liked the Ghost and poison pokemon: Gastly, Gengar, Muk, Weezing, Ect. I quite like sableye as well.


----------



## megaz93




----------



## The Phantom Pain

Excadrill










He's such a ****ing badass that they had to move him into "ubers" in the meta game. He eats through teams like nuts if non of them resist earthquake, and even then he can hit em' with rockslide. He's a beast.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

The Phantom Pain said:


> Excadrill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's such a ****ing badass that they had to move him into "ubers" in the meta game. He eats through teams like nuts if non of them resist earthquake, and even then he can hit em' with rockslide. He's a beast.


I used Excadrill in my Pokemon Black playthrough, though I think mine was female. It was amazing, but its Steel/Ground typing did leave it vulnerable to a few Pokemon, like that turtle the final boss had and Reshiram.


----------



## The Phantom Pain

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I used Excadrill in my Pokemon Black playthrough, though I think mine was female. It was amazing, but its Steel/Ground typing did leave it vulnerable to a few Pokemon, like that turtle the final boss had and Reshiram.


Yeah steel is probably one of the beatable typings now thanks to all the new fire attacks they've created. And I don't even want to even get into if you're battling something with earthquake. But Excadrill's speed more than makes up for it. If you keep swords dance and can power up a few times before attacking, he''s almost unstoppable. Even if he doesn't one hit OK what he hits, it'll still do a ton of damage before he faints. He's easily one of the best sweepers in the game.


----------



## DoomWish

Jigglypuff... because of the recurring night terrors I have suffered from for a decade concerning this truly terrifying creature, commonly referred to as a "Pokemon"

...


----------



## Glass Child

Absol laughs at all you fools.

SWORDS DANCE _SUCKER PUNCH SUCKER PUNCH SUCKER PUNCH SUCKER PUNCH_










You can tell that I'm a fan of black, white and red.


----------



## minimized

Not amused.


----------



## Fledgling

Doesn't get any better than the Squirtle line.


----------



## Charmander

And of course...


----------



## FunkyMonkey

PICHU!!!!!!! 








(it evolves into pikachu then rayaichu) :]
oh I like togepi too :yes

oo yay I found a pic of them together \(^_^)/


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Charmander said:


> And of course...


Lapras was one of my favorites! :yes You seem quite popular on this thread


----------



## Chieve

Squirtle, ditto, abra, diglet, haunter, staru, eevees water form

If I could choose, that would be my team


----------



## Marakunda

Oh hey look it's this thread again.

tfw this is the only thread of yours that ever gets bumped....


----------



## WintersEpilogue

Typhlosion. 
Arcanine.
Scyther.
Skarmory.


----------



## The Misery Chick

Charizard


----------



## gamingpup

I love tyrannitar but my fave would have to be Arcanine


----------



## Michael91

Definitely missingno.


----------



## Torkani

Magneton









Magnezone









Electrode









Ditto


----------



## Deception

Squirtle


----------



## TrueAstralKnight

My latest favorites are Sawk and Chandelure.

Sawk obliterated the ground and ice gyms of B/W, and he wrecked whats-his-name's dark dragon with a combination of Low Kick, Endure (ability to retain 1 hp) and brick break.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

TrueAstralKnight said:


> My latest favorites are Sawk and Chandelure.
> 
> Sawk obliterated the ground and ice gyms of B/W, and he wrecked whats-his-name's dark dragon with a combination of Low Kick, Endure (ability to retain 1 hp) and brick break.


I used Sawk in my playthrough as well. Ironically enough, it had a nature that boosted its special attack and lowered its physical attack.


----------

